# Rear seats in TT



## Ht1469 (Dec 12, 2015)

Before taking delivery of my TFSI Sline last week, I read many reviews. All of them were glowing reports, though they all stated that the rear seats were next to useless apart for very young children. This was a bit worrying, given that I had put a deposit down for the car without really considering the room in the back. I did get in the back myself to try and judge the space and though an adult can get in, you wouldn't want to travel far! However, this was enough to convince me there would be enough space for two of my 3 children. 
Having taken delivery, there is plenty of space for children in the back. Even my eldest who is 13 said there is plenty of space and reported it is far from uncomfortable. She is average height for her age.

I felt I should post this, just in case there are other potential buyers who might be put off by the reviews about the space in the back. I don't know if they physically tried putting children in the back. I doubt it, because I think if they had, then the review might have been slightly different. By the way I am nearly 6 foot, and my eldest son who is 10 can sit behind my seat.


----------



## gixerste (Dec 13, 2010)

I thought the reviews were been a bit negative, well that's good to know as I'll be picking my Mk3 S line up in about 10 days all been well


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

"..... enough space for two of my 3 children." What's the third one done to be excluded? :lol:

Have they made the front seats any easier to move backwards and forwards for access to the rear seats or do you still have to reach across to the lever to slide them backwards and forwards?


----------



## Chris4410 (Dec 27, 2015)

I had the same concerns when buying mine, my son (who is 18) can fit in the back but I would only recommend it for short trips. He is only in the car for 10-15 minutes at a time so its not really an issue.


----------



## Ht1469 (Dec 12, 2015)

ZephyR2 said:


> "..... enough space for two of my 3 children." What's the third one done to be excluded? :lol:
> 
> Have they made the front seats any easier to move backwards and forwards for access to the rear seats or do you still have to reach across to the lever to slide them backwards and forwards?


When we went for the TT, we knew we wouldn't all be able to go out in at, being a family of 5. We will use the Kuga for family journeys.

Re access to the back, no they haven't made the seats slide forward to gain access to the back. We use the passenger seat and move it forward and then whoever is in the passenger seat then slides it back. I like to keep my seat in the same position as I haven't got electric seats.


----------



## Shug750S (Feb 6, 2012)

Be fair, it's a sports coupe, not a family car.

What's the issue, you have a Kuga, just use that when others with you.


----------



## jryoung (Feb 8, 2015)

It's the head clearance in the back that is the concern. Imagine what happens in a shunt. So long as the rear passengers are clear of the glass hatch, you should be fine


----------



## Ht1469 (Dec 12, 2015)

Shug750S said:


> Be fair, it's a sports coupe, not a family car.
> 
> What's the issue, you have a Kuga, just use that when others with you.


I think that's what I have implied in my post.

If you look at my first post, you will see I am defending the rear seats and space in the back of the TT not complaining.


----------



## kipiyami (Sep 15, 2015)

It's not just a question of physically fitting. Audi have a height limit of 4'9" for rear seat passengers.
If you're taller than that, then your neck isn't going to fare well in even a small crash... It'll flop over the headrest and your head will whack the rear glass :?


----------



## TTmad Chick (Jan 18, 2010)

Rear seat is perfect for my dog. He has his own seatbelt and blanket to protect the seats!


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

Shug750S said:


> Be fair, it's a sports coupe, not a family car.


OP is being fair.  What annoys me is those so-called professional reviewers who come out with comments like "the boot is a bit limited" and "there isn't a lot of headroom in the back". Its a soddin' coupe - what do they expect ..... the Tardis?


----------



## Chris4410 (Dec 27, 2015)

kipiyami said:


> It's not just a question of physically fitting. Audi have a height limit of 4'9" for rear seat passengers.
> If you're taller than that, then your neck isn't going to fare well in even a small crash... It'll flop over the headrest and your head will whack the rear glass :?


I specifically asked the salesman was there a height limit for the rear seats when I was purchasing the car and he told me there was not, at 5'7" my son who sits in the back on occasion is clearly well beyond this.

Have Audi clearly given me incorrect information?


----------



## kipiyami (Sep 15, 2015)

I got the figure of 4'9" from the Euro NCAP test. They commented on it because they didn't have an adult dummy short enough.


----------



## can_quattro (Jun 11, 2009)

Sticker on US model referring the owner to the owners manual, which I do not have.
Mk2 owners manual was 4'11" interestingly.


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

Mk3 doesn't have the same limit of the mk2..I've removed stickers but or the allowed height is higher or there is no limit at all..anyway I use very often rear seats..passengers or anythings even if I like to use the trunk for a jacket


----------



## Critter10 (Nov 4, 2010)

My car has this:


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

Exactly..the difference with the mk2 is that had an height limit 1,60 don't remember, the mk3 has a minimum distance from the rear window but no height limit


----------



## Quizzical (Sep 6, 2015)

The height limit for rear seat passengers in the MK3 is 1.45m (4 feet 9 inches). Page 53 of the owners manual:

 . . "Passengers who are taller than 1.45m must not use the rear seats."


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

Really?! I've read there was no limit anymore..not my problem!


----------



## can_quattro (Jun 11, 2009)

Quizzical said:


> The height limit for rear seat passengers in the MK3 is 1.45m (4 feet 9 inches). Page 53 of the owners manual:
> 
> . . "Passengers who are taller than 1.45m must not use the rear seats."


Thank You.
My point many posts back was that the sticker was pointing to the owners manual.


----------

